# Help! I need a companion for a 19 hand horse!



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

My barn has a 19 hand horse that they bring to realy big shows:sun:. But the problem is he keeps jumping up to look over the stall and looking for his friend Rhy, and ends up tiering him self out.:sleeping: We need and animal small enough to bring to shows and not need to traller it.:cart: also goats are out of the question because they will eat all the flowers.:hammer:


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

How about a pot bellied pig?


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Wow that a good idea! I never thought of that!


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Here is a picture of him


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

You will have to watch what animals you bring in, introduce them slowly. If the horse isn't used to a certain species of animal, things could turn out bad. i.e: I introduced my mare to my two goats the other day. The goats were fine, curious, but fine. My mare however, went psycho, she snorted and pawed, trying to get _at_ the goats, not even trying to get away from them. So, when we move, they shall have separate pastures  For a companion, you could try a miniature horse, a pig, etc. I would personally go with the miniature horse, especially considering the size of the horse. I think that's the biggest you can go and not have to trailer him separately...


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

:horse:Yeah it will be hard, considering his size. But I'm bringing my goat for a visit in a few of days just to see how they get along and I will go from there. The mini is a good idea I was thinking of a felabella.The Horse is realy sweet and loves to be with people (He acts like a Very big baby)but his friend right now is way to big to traller him every were we go.:goattruck:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I would be VERY careful. Horses play rough, and some horses are fine with non-horse companions, but I’ve heard a lot of horror stories. Most from very safe and gentle horses, who let out a playful kick or bite. I would get a mini horse for him, they at least will understand each other’s body language.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Danielle you are so right ! Horses no matter their size can do fatal damage to just about anything . They could be playing or looking to kill , but either way , it's just bad news for the animal on the receiving end. Just saying.
Please be careful and if I were you , I would scratch the goat play date.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

BTW, gorgeous horse


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

19 hands is HUGE! I agree with Trickyroo. I would be cautious putting a small animal in with a horse and especially a horse of that size. A lot of jumpers are also known to be a bit hotter than the average horse. I'm not sure if there is an animal besides another horse that would work as a traveling companion in this situation. If the owner decides to move forward finding a companion...I just hope they're very cautious and careful introducing and leaving them together.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You know , at 19h , any animal is going to be too small to safely be left with this horse. Maybe instead of a animal , get a DVD player or laptop and a subscription to NETFLIX !
Or a radio ?


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> You know , at 19h , any animal is going to be too small to safely be left with this horse. Maybe instead of a animal , get a DVD player or laptop and a subscription to NETFLIX !
> Or a radio ?


I like that idea he's huge and a miniature could easily get squashed by him if he wasn't watching his feet. You could even record horse noises so he doesn't feel lonely while traveling.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I will say, at a barn I used to use, the mini and the warm blood were the best of friends. You would look out in the pasture and the mini would literally be grazing under the warmblood. I wish I had a pic bc it was hilarious !


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

I had a mare who had a pet chicken. They were best of pals! I've also heard of people putting a rabbit in a cage in a lonely horses stall or right outside the stall. It worked for them...I would avoid any animal that would have to have the knowledge/reflexes to get out of the way of those hooves


----------



## Bonfire98 (May 25, 2013)

Wow he's gorgeous!!! And huge!!! Lol and i thought my little only 15 hand boy was a handful. I was thinking a pony of some kind since hes used to horses?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

what about a mini donkey...or mule..they are hardy..,..but I really like the netflix idea..he can watch Black Beauty or Spirit ..


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

My old mare always made best friends with the billy goats! Haha


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

What about adopting a BLM burro? They are wonderful, easy to train animals and you'd be giving a needy animal a home as well.


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

We already have a radio he cant eat with out it but good idea.
Its not that hes by him self he just does not like the fact he can not see over the stalls


----------

